# Going from dark brunette to bleach blonde- ANY STORIES / TIPS?



## ddglitter06 (Mar 29, 2013)

I am naturally a dark brunette, like a chocolate color...and am wanting to get my hair to a very light blonde.
  	My hair takes color very easily; my hair currently has blonde highlights over it and even my stylist was surprised how much and how easily my hair lightened up.

  	I was previously a blonde several years ago and my colorist then had to use bleach to achieve a light honey blonde color on my hair.

  	Instead of going that "honey" route, I want to do a more ash/white/platinum shade of blonde. I know it might take more than one session to get to THAT shade, but it is possible, isn't it? Lots of blondes naturally are brunettes!

  	Has anyone else gone from dark hair to really light??


  	This is the color I want!








  	and it looks extremely close to this right now.


----------



## Cara (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a friend who is a natural dark brown, but bleaches to platinum.  It looks good on her, but her hair has been through the mill with all the bleach so its always snapping off, so make sure you get some really good quality conditioners in.  Be prepared for ROOTS!  Shes always at the hairdresser getting them done, and sometimes, they are arent bleached long enough so as to not damage the hair and snap the whole length off, so they are done to a gingery colour - which she always complains about to me! But inbetween sheuses treatments to strengthen the hair a little so it can be done to platinum the next time.

	I had my own hair stripped back to natural years ago, and it took two bleaches and 2 dyes and my hair was frazzled. I got through this with hot olive oil treatments.

  	So long as you use good conditioner, good treatments on it, it should be fine. It is much more high maintenance for a brunette to go blonde imo.


----------



## BellaGemma (May 2, 2013)

removing post for privacy


----------

